
Trojan Disguised as Trend Micro Component Drops BitCoin Miner App - jacquesm
http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/trojan-disguised-as-trend-micro-component-drops-bitcoin-mining-malware/
======
duskwuff
Interesting, but probably too late to do the author any good. Aren't CPU
miners basically worthless at this point?

